# Merle pitbully registry LMAO



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thought a few of you might enjoy a good laugh today. Check out the history and reason as to why the merles are banned from other registrys LOL.
MAPBR History


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow really....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya I know right , its what this guy is using to pursuade buyers to buy into his "rare color gene" the merle lol. http://blueswaggerline.yolasite.com/about-us.php He had a litter just drop he advertised it as ABKC's 1st merle litter, I looked into it a bit and found that No the ABKC does not accept merle and if he is registering them ABKC he is lying about the color. Wish there was a way to look into if he registered a litter recently but I guess like any other registry you can use any name so assuming I wouldnt find anything. Would love for this guy to get exposed for his lies.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit. It was right around the part where I was reading about the standard on tails, where they put the Pit Bull standard, then lob on that 'really anything is except-able) So, they HAVE a standard, but then they don't really care.
I got over it and laughed when I read the she/male part of the standard. What can I say, I'm easily amused.

Why don't they just call it a newly formed catch dog registry? Why do all these 'new' breeds want to call themselves APBT?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

idiots looking to ruin the breed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We got enough individual interpretations of the pit bull breed... we don't need anymore. lol


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im not usually violent person, over the years working with dogs i have learned to control my temper as well as frustration but this makes me want to molly whop this fellow right on top of his head and ask him what tha heck is goin on between your ears? O wait i wouldent have to ask that becaise the awnser is plain as day $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

what the heck is a 'pitbully' ?!?!?!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> what the heck is a 'pitbully' ?!?!?!


apparently something that comes in merle


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> apparently something that comes in merle


lmao

talk about trying to confuse people with lies! Jeesh seriously though, can anyone start a registry? If you can make a web site you cant start a registry and trick people into thinking its a recognized organization?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im pretty sure you can , seems there are new ones popping up all over the place. Its pretty annoying though to think of all the people this guy and those like him are fooling. then when they come onto boards or run into people who actually know the breed and the TRUE standards they are shocked m its sad how people can be fooled into thinking this is right and its acceptable. Good reason right there as to why people should research there kennels they are looking to buy from. Merle can be pretty but on a breed that is meant to be merle not this one.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah totally sucks. I mean I have seen some pretty merle pit mixes, but its sad they think they are actually paying for a pure bred and not having a clue and then they get sent here and it LOOKS legit, ugh so terrible.


----------



## decarlos8677 (Dec 2, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Thought a few of you might enjoy a good laugh today. Check out the history and reason as to why the merles are banned from other registrys LOL.
> MAPBR History


I would like to know if there is a registry worthy in your opnion to register a merle pitbull?ThankYou for your knowledge!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

merle isnt recognized in this breed. A merle APBT should be fixed and loved as a pet. No need to register mixed breed.


----------



## decarlos8677 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Is my rescue Merle a true APBT?*

Without having any info at all on the Sire or Dam of my Merle is there any regristy in good standing to register him????


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

you cant register a dog without parents and such. i think..


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

decarlos8677 said:


> Without having any info at all on the Sire or Dam of my Merle is there any regristy in good standing to register him????


I'm sorry, but no. First off, any reputable registry requires info on the sire and dam. THEN there is the fact that the APBT doesn't carry the gene for Merle, so that gene has to come from another breed. no matter which ancestors your pup takes other traits, like coat length or build or head shape from, you can't change the fact that his coat pattern came from a dog of another breed.

What is your interest in registering him?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know this is old but I had to cut reading that short it was horrid. Almost as bad as the Pit Bull registry


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been hearing so much about merles lately it's making me extremely upset lol


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Some of the dogs look pretty nice though, but they aren't APBTs at all. I really wish people would stop trying to make a buck on the breed I love so much.


----------

